

What is it with Flash? - dillon

So, as almost everyone has heard, and if you haven't heard Adobe's Flash is now going to be integrated into Google Chrome.<p>Don't get me wrong, I respect Google, but I think that Flash is about the dumbest thing in the world. It is unnecessary and slow, especially for older machines. I could get into more depth of why Flash is dumb and HTML5 is very capable of handling videos in Youtube. Yes, you won't be able to play Adventure Quest (the best flash game), but that game is terrible. The iPad won't have Flash, because Apple is smart.<p>My whole point of this post is because I respect Linux based companies a lot more than Apple, and I came across this. http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.30/#rnusers.epiphany<p>It looks like an almost unknown browser is going to become my new main browser.
======
btilly
To my understanding Google supports Flash because we believe the browser
should be an open platform. So we'll support all applicable standards where
possible and let the market decide which ones matter.

I believe that Apple doesn't support Flash because Steve Jobs was not in
charge of Apple when Flash was invented, and so had no way to try to invent
Flash himself. He has a severe case of NIH syndrome, and Flash is but one
example.

------
ZeroGravitas
A key idea behind Chrome is improving Web security. Long term this means
replacing Flash. Short-term this means making sure it's up to date.

Mozilla also Recently added code that warns you if Flash (and other plugins)
need updated.

